# Hi All!



## Squeakypig (Apr 12, 2004)

Hello Everyone!
I'm a professional sound engineer/designer, based in NYC. I've been doing a lot of Broadway/theatre/musicals etc., and am trying to do more music/film/tv. Just saw this site from someone who posted on the theatre-sound digest and figured "why not?". I wish I had the resources you do when I was in HS!

cheers,

Sunil Rajan
Freelance Audio Mercenary
Sound Design, Engineering, Consulting
for
Stage, Screen, Studio
I.A.T.S.E. #395


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 12, 2004)

Ooh a pro sound designer! I will definitely be asking you some questions


----------



## Squeakypig (Apr 12, 2004)

No problem, would love to help out!

cheers,

Sunil


----------



## Pocado (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, that's so cool. The coolest thing in the world would be to actually work a Broadway show. Props to u!!!

Pocado


----------



## Squeakypig (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey all... maybe it's just bitter, jaded ol' me, but I can't really make out if you're mocking, or serious. I'm just paranoid, having just gotten done living in a city where because I KNEW what I was doing, I didn't get work!
cheers,
Sunil


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 12, 2004)

Nephilim said:


> Ooh a pro sound designer! I will definitely be asking you some questions




.....and I guess I'm just pro-sound chopped liver.....    


j/k wit ya... 
-wolf


----------



## Pocado (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey I know that I'm definitly not mocking. I really think that its awsome that you do that!!!! I would love to do that in the future!!!! No one here mocks, and if they do, you'll know it!! 

Sorry for confusing u!!

Katie


----------



## ship (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey all... maybe it's just bitter, jaded ol' me, but I can't really make out if you're mocking, or serious. I'm just paranoid, having just gotten done living in a city where because I KNEW what I was doing, I didn't get work! “ - Squeeakypig. 
Yes, I know your feeling but I don’t think they were. Mocking is kept on the more friendly more overt way such as... Finally someone that’s not a Red Sux fan, or a Squeek Aussie boy. That’s more the mocking that goes on here, but in a friendly way to which I would fully expect a reply about the Cubs loosing their first home game. Anyone mocking and out to get someone here quickly gets the reply by all to cut it out. Welcome to the website. Relax the paranoia at least some, you have nothing to prove, nor anyone to prove to other than in your help you choose to give and help you get.. If you know to which you speak, than your speaking it will be enough. Short or long time poster, it speaks for itself as it should. If you don’t know to which you speak - which would be very unusual for anyone choosing to speak, but still speak it, your ideas will still be considered for being an idea of opinion and value at that. Debate or correction might follow but it’s on the level necessary and required but not in a mocking way. Anyone that does other than that breaks the brother/sister hood and is not one of us until they grow up. Trust in that.

Wolf speaking as Chopped Liver also was in joking if it helps just with every squeek here. Some truth in any comment, but in this case more of a friendly way. I’m still waiting for someone to speak lamp technical speak with. Until than your postings should be sufficient in Greek to make me feel the small one for never having learned that subject sufficiently.

Welcome to the forum. Post a while, contact off board to your fellow squeeks to get to know them also, than mock them as you will as friends also in good fun after the advice is given.. Never know what use they might be also all of our purpose in taking part. Have fun, and relax, as with most websites - at least after they know you, we don’t bite. Here it’s a norm even before we know you and if any, I bite more than most.


----------



## Squeakypig (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the ease in paranoia! Just kind of force of habit after being in this business for 15 years! It's easier to judge firsthand, and also with people I've had dealings with before. Sorry!
I'm based in NYC, with some time out the past few months to recover from brain surgery (again)... so if anyone has any questions, fire away!
Cheers,

Sunil


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 15, 2004)

wolf825 said:


> .....and I guess I'm just pro-sound chopped liver.....



I think of you more as pro-sound ground beef


----------

